# RTD vat return



## ninak (28 Jun 2010)

I am making my first RTD return. Do I have to include everything I have written off against Vat for the year in this, ie the vat on office heating, electricity, phone. If so I presume it has to be broken down into all the various different vat rates it was charged at. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Swordsfish (28 Jun 2010)

Hi

Yes your annual RTD should match to the total VAT on Purchases claimed and VAT on Sales Collected during the year


----------



## ninak (28 Jun 2010)

Thanks for that Swordsfish. Another query regarding the rtd return. We had some work done by sub contractors on sections of jobs for our clients. I have analysed this as cost of sale in the books. But for Vat is this deemed goods for re-sale or deductible services, or does it really matter that much as long as it is included in some way on the form?


----------



## Swordsfish (29 Jun 2010)

You are correct the sub contractors are a cost of sale but I would not include as a cost for resale. 

I would include as value of other deductible Goods.

Hope this helps


----------



## ninak (29 Jun 2010)

Thanks again Swordsfish, much obliged.


----------



## agnieszka (29 Nov 2011)

*RTD and vat rate on imports*

Hi 

I have another problem. I have to do the RTD but I have never done this before and I am not sure what vat rate I should apply. I buy stuff from Non EU country for resale. I haven't been charged vat on this goods. 
When I fill in the RTD in the first column I put my sales figure (of goods for resale only?) at the appropriate vat rate i sell the products in Ireland - 21 in my case. 
The second columns it says -when I go to ROS online- 'acquisitions from EU countries' - is this for all goods purchased in EU or the one for resale only? I have bought goods from non eu countries so I leave this column empty?

Then the third column - STOCK FOR RESALE - i put here value of goods for resale purchased from non EU and EU countries? What VAT rate I should apply - I wasn't charged for vat when I bought the goods from non EU so I enter under '0% home'?

The last column - I put everything which I bought but which is not for resale, correct? What vat rate in case of stuff bought from non eu country - zero home?
I know that when you buy from other EU member you have to apply vat like you bought it in Ireland and the same amount goes to credit input as well. Is it the same with imports or I use the vat rate I paid (or is it always zero for imports to EU?) and I pay vat on goods I sold only?
I will be very thankful if you could help me again. Or maybe you cound let me know when I can read about it where it is written clearly and in an understandable way so such person like me can understand it?

Aga


----------



## mandelbrot (29 Nov 2011)

agnieszka said:


> Hi
> 
> I have another problem. I have to do the RTD but I have never done this before and I am not sure what vat rate I should apply. I buy stuff from Non EU country for resale. I haven't been charged vat on this goods.
> When I fill in the RTD in the first column I put my sales figure (of goods for resale only?) at the appropriate vat rate i sell the products in Ireland - 21 in my case.
> ...


 
If you look at this, and particularly the second page with the notes on what goes in each column, it might make sense... 
www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/vat-*returning*-*trading*-*details*-sample.pdf


There's a certain amount of double counting in it, as the imports / Intra EU acquisitions will go in the 2nd column, and will also be included again in the 3rd or 4th column. As for what VAT rates to use on your imports / intra-EU, you ALWAYS apply the VAT rate applicable in Ireland, i.e. the rate you'd have been charged if you had bought from an Irish supplier.

If you're still confused, come back, and we'll get into it further!


----------



## agnieszka (4 Dec 2011)

MANDELBROT,

thank you very much, I have found some information and read quite much about VAT on imports and ICA and now I feel a little bit better about VAT. I know now - as you said, double counting etc. but I am not sure about one more thing. 

1. there is a credit input for VAT paid for goods imported - and my question is if this refers to all goods (ie printer bought from China which is for business use) or the one for resale only?

2. the same question is regarding parcels imported VAT free (up to 260 in value)- all goods (example: printer bought from USA) or only the one for resale?

3. VAT3 - there is E1 and E2 - again do I enter figure for all goods - resale and non-resale ?


----------



## mandelbrot (5 Dec 2011)

1. A printer bought from China for business use; if you paid VAT when you imported it, then it is to be included in the fourth column "*Value of Other Deductible Goods* & Services (purchases, intra-EU acquisitions & *imports*)"

2. Parcels imported VAT free - they go in the second column "Value of Acquisitions from EU countries net of VAT & *VAT free imported parcels*". 

3. Yes, E1 / E2 are for all goods (i.e. just goods, not services), sent to / received from other EU countries.
​


----------



## agnieszka (5 Dec 2011)

Now everything is clear, thank you very much


----------

